# Devils Lake Journal - DL Mtg set for Monday



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I just found this article on the DL Journal web site. It Really ****** me off!!!

I am sending a letter to the DL Chamber of Commerce, the DL Mayors Committee and the Ramsey Co. Commissioners to let them know that the majority of the NR hunters that spend their money in this fine region are in the same boat as the resident sportsman! Land access is the major issue here and it is getting more restricted each year due to the leasing of land by the Outfitters and NR's with big bucks!!!

They need to know that most of us nonresidents that frequent their motels, restaurants, stores, bars and gas stations are average folks just like the residents hunters. And that we - along with the resident hunters, are the main people whom are adding revenue to their local economy!!!

They are getting ZIP from the wealthy guys that give all of their $$ to the Outfitters -in turn tying up much of the land (restricting the rest of us sportsman) and adding very little to the local economy!

They also need to know that you have to draw the line somewhere...........NR#'s are increasing every year and sooner than later (if the weather doesn't beat us first) the quality of the hunting is going to FLOP for everyone!!! A sensible limit has to be set on the # of licenses they sell along with a sensible system to spread the #'s out a little - at least during the peek times when most of the NR's are there. (By sensible limit of #'s - I feel somewhere in the 20,000 - 25,000 range would be appropriate)

Here is the article:

Hunting debate comes to Devils Lake Monday

By Gordon Weixel - Journal Managing Editor

A storm is brewing over hunting in North Dakota and North Dakota Game & Fish is holding a series of statewide meetings in an effort to judge what North Dakotans want and then regulate accordingly.

On Monday, March 11, there will be a meeting in Devils Lake at the Memorial Building beginning at 7 p.m.

The debate came to a head when Governor John Hoeven attempted to provide an early opening date for state's pheasant season feeling it would attract out of state hunters providing an economic boost to the rural sector. But a faction of sportsmen opposed to increased non-resident hunting forced the state to back off the change in the pheasant opener as the state decided to further research the subject. Since that time the debate has enlarged to encompass the idea of capping the number of non-resident hunters.

Following the lead of the Devils Lake Mayor's Committee, Devils Lake Tourism and Area Chamber of Commerce, the Devils Lake City and Ramsey County commissions adopting resolutions supporting the "Governor's understanding of the importance of hunting activities to the economies of rural North Dakota."

"These hunters are of great importance to the Devils Lake Region's economy. In a time where flooding has caused economic hardship, the development of our hunting industry has been all the more vital. Limiting nonresident hunters would be devastating to many small businesses and communities in the Lake Region," the resolutions state.

"The main reason the Mayor's Committee felt it was time to engage in the talk is up to now the debate has been mainly about the resident hunter's perspective and they weren't taking into consideration business loss," Steve Britsch, Mayor's Committee member says. "We felt it was time to get into the debate and tell our side of the story. We've spend eight years trying to make Devils Lake an end destination for hunters, resident and nonresident, and we'd hate to lose that."

(for complete story see March 8, 2002 Journal) 03/08/02


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I just read it again to check my post for errors........Man - They haven't a clue!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everyone that stays in DL that does not use an outfitter should boycott DL for 1 season,and let them know why.Let them see where there bread is really buttered.


----------

